# Xorg: failed to load module dri/dri2

## Thott Chif

Wie im Titel meldet er mir das bei einem Xserverstart, obwohl niergens in der xorg.conf irgendetwas von dri der dri2 steht. Starten tut der Xserver aber nicht.Wie bewege ich den Server jetzt wieder zum starten?

----------

